# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  GRUNDIG T55-730/5 CUC 7301

## jIMDIM

ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 10 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ Η ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ ΣΕ STBY.ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΒΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗ.ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ??????

----------


## mikemtb73

Μην γράφεις διπλά θέματα...
Θα στο σβήσει κάποιος αυτό... 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

